# Wobble pudding on wobbling jiggling fat :D



## mischel (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everybody!

Well take this post not that serious^^... I just had some free time and did not know what to do .
And furthermore i wondered what pictures i could take of my deluxe-body since my fat-imaginativeness ended . Or do you have any suggestions?

Aaaaaaaand there's a little underbelly pic.... *blush* :wubu: :smitten:  :bow:  :eat1: :eat2: .

Oh well, before i forget it... i'm pretty sure that i never have been fatter than i am right now. I ate so much (and sat on my butt) in the last weeks because of my final exams.

Byebye,


mischel


----------



## mischel (Mar 28, 2007)

and finally:


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Mar 28, 2007)

Love Love Love the Jello comparison!!
Awesome!


----------



## persimmon (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh wow. Especially the one where you're lying on your side. Smoking hot, and the jello is so cute.

I think I'd better see how my boy looks with jello on top.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 28, 2007)

Hehe, so sexy <3


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 28, 2007)

I have never wanted to eat Jello so badly in my entire life.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 28, 2007)

Part of the joke here is lost if you don't know that what US people call "jello" and Brits call "jelly" is called "Wackelpudding" ("wiggle-pudding") in German...


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 28, 2007)

With all this wobbling, thought folks might get a kick from this Tiny cartoon.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Wobble.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 29, 2007)

*now suddenly wants a jello shot*


----------



## mischel (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is my first youtube video! Damn i'm nervous. I hate sharing those things with the whole world. On dimenisions it's ok, but youtube is a much bigger thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-yyj9rsAgQ

I got some more videos, perhaps i post them later. Or i delete this one when i dont feel ok with it.

Byebye,

mischel


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 21, 2007)

RVGleason said:


> With all this wobbling, thought folks might get a kick from this Tiny cartoon.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Great cartoon!


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 24, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> I have never wanted to eat Jello so badly in my entire life.



I want to smear it around and make a mess.

(strange sense of humour + dirty mind)

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 24, 2007)

I expect to see this on the box of Jello mix labeled "serving suggestion"!


----------



## mischel (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL !
I'd do it if i could earn money. Mmmmmmm perhaps the japanese are crazy enough for an idea like this^^


----------



## cammy (Nov 25, 2007)

I was facinated by jello as a child...and after seeing your delicious pics, I've finally figured out why.


----------



## Molly (Nov 29, 2007)

Mischel you have one of the cutest bellies around! Love the side shots!


----------

